# Happy Birthday Poppy



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy is 1 today, can't believe how much she's grown since I got her. Fingers crossed that her Birthday present turns up. Should have been here over a week ago but it's running late

If it does turn up I'll post some pics later

Simon and Popy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Poppy   

Fab a great day ... xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay, birthdays all round today.

Happy Birthday Poppy, lovely lady arty2:arty2::bday::bday::best_wishes::best_wishes:


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Poppy, big birthday licks from Bertie and I hope your present turns up soon.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Poppy from Sarah & Daisy!

What a busy birthday day...another thread to be started Clare?

Hope her presents arrive!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Poppy from your birthday buddy  :first::bday:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy 1st Woofday Poppy :bday::bday:

Shirley, Monty & Milly xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Three birthdays on one day....Happy Birthday pretty Poppy
:bday::bday::bday:arty:arty:arty:arty::bday::bday::bday:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy birthday Poppy!  Hope she's getting spoilt


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Poppy xxx :bday::bday::bday:arty2:arty2:arty2::bday::bday::bday:

What a lot of birthdays there are today! Was it a full moon this time last year to make all those mummies go into labour?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday lovely Poppy hope you have a really great 1st birthday - hugs from us and big licks from Beau xxx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday Poppy!

I'm sure you'll have a great day!

Ian


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Poppy!!!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Birthday crazy today - Happy Birthday Poppy, Cockapoo cuddles from Arthur x


----------



## ali-anna (Feb 18, 2012)

happy birthdayarty::bday:arty2:


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

What is the birthday treat that has not turned up!! We wait with baited breath! Hope it has arrived!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pretty Poppy!! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy birthday Poppy! I am sure Simon will spoil you!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Poppy!!


----------



## Daveandjeff (Sep 23, 2011)

Happy birthday Poppy:bday:arty:


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday lovely Poppy :bday::bday::bday:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:bday:arty:arty2::bday:arty2:
Do you have a Birthday story for Poppy Simon?


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy would like to thank everyone for her birthday wishes 
I am working on a new adventure, not sure when it will be done though, I think a few of her birthday buddies will be featuring in it.
Unfortunately her present didn't arrive, it's been over 8 weeks now since I placed the order, I emailed them last week and there has been a delay so fingers crossed it will be here this week. I know people who have used this company and they waited about 6 weeks but did get their goods.
The present was a hand made spaniel bowl with her name engraved on it.

Looks like she will be getting spoilt twice!!!!

Simon and a very sleepy Poppy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh lucky Poppy .. a handmade spaniel bowl .. please post pics when it arrives .. you know I love doggy shopping .. maybe my poos would like one .. shhh dont tell hubby I am still spending ... placed another pet head order yesterday ... ha ha ha


----------

